# Now Yoshi?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok, Just a few minutes ago I noticed Yoshi looks like he is swelling in his "stop" (between the eyes and start of the muzzle) Instead of having a prominent stop it is more sloped? Now he is not one that messes with bugs and he has been on my lap most of the day and I did not notice it earlier. Have any of you guys ever experienced this with your Chihuahua? He has sneezed a lot since his last tooth removal which there were a lot taken out and this has been maybe 2 yrs ago. I wonder if it could be allergy related? I will try to post a photo.

ETA... he is drinking fine, eating and acting completely normal


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Tonight 

























Older photos


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Did he have a vaccination today? Maybe you could consult your vet on giving him some children's benadryl? That could rule out an allergy at least if it doesn't work. Lola is 4lbs and she gets like 2ml.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Do like lola mommy8 said, but make sure it is children's Benadryl, try to get the clear, it is hard to fine where I am. A teaspoon for a chi. He might have been stung by something.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks, yes I know about childrens Benadryl but did not have any on hand last night. Hubby is supposed to pick me some up today. I am going to schedule him an appt at the vet tomorrow and I have my suspicions that it is his teeth. His gums are red so they are definitely irritated so I am guessing he is going to have to have more teeth pulled, bless his heart he does not have many left :-( I took his temperature last night also and it was normal. 

And no he has not gotten any vaccinations for quite some time.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can definitely see a difference. I think it may well be teeth if not an allergic reaction. Could also be an eye issue, have his eyes been sore or runny at all?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He has tear stains that I try to keep clean but no worse than they usually are


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sending get well wishes to your cute little Yoshi 


x


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know if this will help Michelle, the ER vet looked at Lily's gums to see if they were red and inflamed. Apparently some things they can get into if eaten or were in the mouth can cause that. I hadn't thought about it , I always check for pale gums which hers were because of shock.
I was worried about the Bufo toad down here in Florida, the red gums is a symptom that they look for if they happen to lick or eat it. 
You mentioned his teeth being pulled, I wonder if that might have infected a sinus cavity. Sometimes the roots of teeth can actually penetrate the sinus cavity. I had it happen to me. I'm assuming it could happen to dogs.
Good luck, hope little Yoshi is feeling better-he is a cutie, love the swimming shot.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Feel better soon Yoshi 😘


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

His gums are red and he looks like he has at least 2 teeth that need to be pulled. In fact one I thought they would have pulled last time which has been at least 1 1/2 yrs but I guess they pulled so many they felt they should leave some, bless him. He always has horrible breath and he has never had good teeth and is so poorly bred. He will be 9 yrs old in May.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I definitely see the swelling, but I have no idea what would be a cause to try and help. Just want to say he's in my thoughts!! Keep us posted.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hoping Yoshi is feeling better soon..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Please let us know what Vet thinks. I am leaning toward teeth too maybe a tooth abcess?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It is teeth and he knows for a fact some will have to come out. I have him and Chibi scheduled to have their teeth cleaned tomorrow. Our vet uses the gas anesthesia so they wake up as soon as it is turned off but still makes me nervous so please send some prayers their way tomorrow morning


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm glad you got it figured out, poor Yoshi, I bet that hurts. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way and for Chibi too.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And from me too xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They are back from the vet. Yoshi had to have 4 more teeth taken out and is on antibiotics for infection and Chibi just had a cleaning and nothing taken out. Chibi has never had teeth issues outside of them being so small.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So it was the teeth. Poor little guy


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So now Chibi is limping on his back leg?? I do not think he was limping as soon as he got home? He hasnt fallen or done anything to it and was running around fine when he first got home, he did his toilet dance (when I go to the bathroom he dances around me on his hind legs wanting me to pet him). I do not think anything done to him today with his teeth, etc... would cause him to be limping? He does have quite the bruise from where the needle was in his neck, no sign of that on Yoshi and he is the one that usually has the bruising.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Gosh, Michelle, so sorry you and your pack are going through so much lately! It seems like when it rains it pours!! You're in my prayers.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Could it be a guilt thing to make you give him more attention?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hoping you get a reprieve from problems today. Glad Yoshi is doing well, how is Chibi's leg today?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No I do not think it is guilt although he has been known to do that in the past. He will frantically bite or lick at that leg every so often so something must be bothering him? I cannot find redness, no raised bumps or rashes in all of that fur, I have tugged at it and felt to see if it is his kneecaps and just messed with it and it doesnt seem to bother him when I do any of that?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm maybe a spasm of some kind


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if they gave him a pre-sedation/sedation shot in the leg?? Worthwhile asking the vet?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I wonder if they gave him a pre-sedation/sedation shot in the leg?? Worthwhile asking the vet?


Good point didn't think of that


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope Yoshi's mouth is feeling better after his extraction and anti biotics, I hope Chibi's leg is getting better. You and your furbabies really are going through the mill at the moment aren't you! Fingers crossed everything gets better soon, Hugs xx


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They use the gas anesthesia where as soon as it is turned off they are awake (much safer) so I am not sure if they would give any shots? He is bruised on his chest so I know that is where the IV went. He seems to be walking on it better now though


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Did they give him a shot of antibiotics?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No, they gave Yoshi a pain injection due to him having teeth pulled but did not for Chibi as his were only cleaned.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to see Chibi is walking better on his leg. Hope that doesn't change, and it start bothering him again. Also, hope Yoshi's mouth isn't sore. 

How does Gidget seem to be these days?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is in her first heat and begging for it, seems like she has been in heat forever... I am hoping to get her spayed before her next season, I just worry about her size. Freaks me out :-( Yoshi and Chibi are both neutered and she is not around any intact males so no worries there. Chibi still mounts her though...


----------

